# Lab and leash question



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

My six month old lab is always biting at her lesh if I am holding it. If I hook her to something she is fine with it but if i'm walking her she just wants to bite at it. Just curious if this will go away or any tricks to get her to leave it alone. Does excellent on sit stay come and retreving but having a hard time with heel. I am a first time dog owner/trainer so any info appreciated. Can't wait till fall, it is going to be great. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

normal puppy behavior ignore it


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you're teaching heel on the leash you might try this. Dog on the left side and run the leash behind you to your right hand. That way the dog is pulling aginst your body instead of your arm.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

thats funny because my lab is now around five and still loves to hold the leash in his mouth when we go for a walk and actually use it...he doesnt pull like he used to just lumbers along from tree to tree just in front of me.....and even though I havent used my shock collar since the initial training he goes absolutely crazy just from the jingle of the collar cuz he wants to go walking in the feild......sometimes he goes over to where its hanging just to hit it with his nose and then turn to look at me....


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Try holding the leash coiled in your right hand and use your left hand to coax the puppy. Also use a lot of upbeat talk and praise to keep his/her mind off of the leash and on your left hand. You can always grab the leash with your left hand quickly for corrections.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Use a small diameter chain lead. When pup grabs it, give it a short tug and command "NO". Will only take a couple times; it'll hurt her teeth.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

When my pup was doing this I would take the end of the rope and give her a snap on the nose and the comand no.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

if those dont work.. Bitter Apple Spray.. just a little taste on the leash, if that doesnt work the next time the pup bites it spray just a little bit in her mouth.. BUT JUST A LITTLE...


----------

